# Kayak build



## Kudzupatch (Dec 23, 2008)

Lot of comments on my kayak, so I thought I would post something on the one I am working on now. It is a more traditional skin covered boat. In this case the skin is 9 oz nylon.

I will skim through this first part. The frame was built of plywood and spruce stringer. 










I laminated up a coaming out of strips of 4mm plywood. Wrapped it around a pattern and clamped while the glue set up.










The frame is coated in varnish or in this case I used poly since that is what I had in the shop. Since it is out of the sun it doesn't really matter.










Thats bring you up to date. I have this part done for a couple of weeks. Waiting on parts to come in and with the Holy Days just now getting back to the boat.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Dec 23, 2008)

Now that Christmas is over and I am back home I had a chance to spend the day working on Loon. I had to install the foot pegs and floor boards this morning. Then after lunch I stared sewing!










The nylon draped over the boat. First job is to sew around the ends and sew a pocket so the nylon will just stay on the boat. Release that end and go to the other end of the boat and do the same thing. Then you get a strength test. You have to stretch the nylon over the end of the boat and hook it in your pocket you have just sewn.










Both feet on one of the frames and pulling for all I was worth I couldn't quite get it hooked over the end. My FIL was over and he came over and gave it that last little bit to get it hooked over the end.










The the real work begins. After trimming off the excess fabric and adding a temporary batten down the center you start sewing and pulling on the artificial sinew. Notice the red color on my hands? Pulling that small size rope is tough on your hands!










It took me a foot or so but I finally started to get the hang of this and made a pretty decent looking seam for a first timer. I followed the instuctions and to my surprise the skin is drum tight. I mean you could play a tune on it! I was very concerned about it not coming out tight or having wrinkles. But you can see here no problems.










I managed to get the bow done tonight. I should finish up the stern tomorrow and then on to the coaming. Assuming my hands hold out!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Great project. That is something I'd love to tackle. Can't wit to see more.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Cant' wait!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I too will be watching this, keep us posted. I assume you used a plan for the hull design ? Building a kayak is on my "list of things to do"...I unfortunately add more to the list than ever get done :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great!!!! I don't know what it is about boat building, but it just intrigues me. Looking forward to the final pictures.
Ken


----------



## Kudzupatch (Dec 23, 2008)

Very impressed with how this is going together. I was more concerned about sewing the skin than anything but I am totally impressed with the way it has gone on. Expect to finish sewing it up today.

Here is a couple of photos I took yesterday.










This is stern. I didn't do a great job turning the corner but I realize my mistake now. I will fix that on the bow. And this photo makes is look worse than it is. 

Here is the detail of the finish stitching. Turned out pretty good for a first timer. I see room for improvement of course.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Dec 23, 2008)

I finished skinning it tonight. Other than sore fingers it's gone pretty darn well! That always scares me too. :sweatdrop:



















Next step is apply the acid dye to give it some color.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Fascinating... I am assuming there are several / many more steps to come such as sealing the hull skin somehow. I can't imagine with all those needle holes that thing is water tight yet...

Are you working from someone else's patterns or is this your own design?


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

I got a little behind on my posting. I have threatened to name this boat "Hurry up and wait" :wacko: 

I dyed the boat with Acid dye. It's a vinegar based dye for nylon. Was not to impressed with my results but as with anything there is learning curve. Color was good but it was hard to apply evenly. I can do better next time. But I decided to call it a marine camouflage pattern. Just tell everyone the blotches were water camo. :shifty:

I had planned on a traditional brown (seal skin leather) color and that DIDN'T EVEN look like it was supposed too. So the blue was the backup color. nice and safe I thought. 

Once I got that done it sat around for a couple weeks waiting on the sealer to come in. Believe it or not it is just a Exterior Polyurethane. From what I have read ZAR brand is far superior to all the others. It took a good bit of looking to find someone that could order it but I finally got some.

I decided to risk a quart and try tinting it. Well it worked out very well. It's a very dark brown in the can but it accepted the pigments well. A few coats of that helped to even out the color a lot. Still blotchy but much better than it was.



















Now with it sealed we took it to the water. I don't have a proper seat or back rest so it was a short paddle to just test it but man, it's a sports car. It accelerates amazingly fast and just like a high powered sports car it is hard to handle!!










This is my buddy trying hard not to turn it over. Surprisingly he recovered from this. :laughing: But it made for a dramatic shot! And yes it is that that tippy. It's not a beginners boat by any means. 

We took turns and paddled around a little while and we were both impressed. But it's going to take some time to be comfortable in that boat.










But I proved it can be paddled upright. But like Randy I had a couple of close calls too.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Getting ready to start another one but I am guessing there is no interest in these?


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

thats a beautiful kayak' ,whats it weigh?
i have a sit on top ocean kayak i love,weighs a good 50-60lbs,but i dont worry about sticks,rocks or anything piercing that thick plastic hull., 
yours looks like it may even be in ultralight category ,bet its pretty quick 

i have a crazy idea of someday building two hardshell kayaks that could also connect into a small sailing catamaran.. .
more likely ill just make something small & sailable (pref cartoppable) thatll hold 2 people.just for playin around in on camping trips or the south bay~


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

OK, got my answer. 

Around 35 lbs. Half what the plastic boats weight. 

And I don't have to worry about rocks or sticks any more than you do. Bullet proof vest are/were made from nylon fabric.


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

cool thanks' , thats light enough to portage on some of the trails/rivers i'd like to do up n the catskills. my s.o.t on the other hand,i wouldnt try it with!heavy sucker..it's great for my primary area/uses though ,i take it in the ocean,surf waves,fish off it etc...plus i just like having my legs free.not a serious paddler,more a 'fair weather' one:sailor: 

oh so the nylon is pretty strong eh? . hope ya didnt 
take my comment as a dig . i guess i had imagined it being similar to the canvas and other "skinned" canoe/kayaks.
i didint know it was used for vests thats interesting
read now the ballistic nylon vests were 15-20 layers thick,and only for flak not bullets..course we aint trying to stop those.
anyways , nice craft you made there:thumbsup:
a friend made one of mahogany etc,it was Gorgeous,too nice to get wet !now that one i wouldnt wanna beach with or hit a rock, his was made for freshwater lake use.

heres a few albums of where i usually paddle around. happy sailin' 

07-06-29 kayak- full moon amityville
07-06-16 kayak- levy preserve
08-06-15 kayak-nissequogue river
08-05-26 kayak - shelter island


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

tribalwind said:


> oh so the nylon is pretty strong eh? . hope ya didnt
> take my comment as a dig . i guess i had imagined it being similar to the canvas and other "skinned" canoe/kayaks.
> i didint know it was used for vests thats interestinghttp://tribalwind.10gbfreehost.com/Trips/08-05-26 kayak - shelter island/index.html


Naa, no offense taken. Quite use to people assuming any little thing is going to poke a hole in them. I assumed the same thing before I did some research. It actually takes a lot of 'hole" one.

First time out I was staying close to shore and run hard on some rocks. Skinned the bottom up and nothing else.

I am going to make up a couple of square frames and cover them in some scraps, then finish them just like the boat. Then hand people a hammer and pointy stick and let them have at it. I expect a lot of surprised looks.


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

That is a very cool build Kudzu. I would love to see another build. I do have a couple questions. You may have written somewhere and I missed it but, is that one layer of nylon fabric? Also, where is a good place to look for plans and materials?


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

It is a single layer of 9 oz nylon. Best place to start looking is yostwerks.com Tom has a great site and lot of his boat plans on his site. But most of his plans are not for a beginner unless you like swimming.


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

thats a cool site, lot of info thanks
man,one of these are definitely going on the to-do list :thumbup1:

i came across this page as well, 
http://skinboats.org
plenty of videos of the build process, 
shame the schools on the wrong coastline!
their store page has all the materials as well

thanks again for the post
pretty inspiring!


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

His video's are great but his customer service is ..... shall we say lacking. Materials were good but I doubt I will order from him again.


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

Injoyed your kayak photos. Boats are the ultimate wood project. I seen a canoe laminated with walnut and birtch at a county fair recently. I dropped to my knees and did a bow I was so impressed. Amazing craftsmanship and dedication to build that thing. Good work. Dean


----------

